# sigma 9 lighting the trigger



## joker70 (Sep 27, 2010)

does it make a diff to pull the pig tale spring out an polish up or clean up the parts inside


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson-gunsmithing/6048-sigma-trigger.html

Polishing made quite a bit of difference for mine. The pig tail spring was measurable but small. Read the entire thread above.


----------

